# Jersey show Pics



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2014)

The folks running the show had two super displays set up. i took some photos to share.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2014)

closer please....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2014)

a few more


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2014)

a sure remedy for the winter blues...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2014)

a few more close ups


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2014)

we had a super time. great folks there, everyone very friendly.i met Epackage and a couple other current and former ABN 's picked up a couple keepers and a few to sell/trade.


----------



## antlerman23 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow wow WOW those are incredible bottles! that soda display woulda had me drooling!that squatty sided soda on the top left corner was really really neat looking.Thank you for the pics Buzz!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2014)

Great stuff, and thanks for taking the time to share those pictures.


----------

